# What's your favorite pistol to shoot?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All of us have a favorite handgun to shoot at the range? Out of all the ones you have, what is it?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is a hard one to answer because it what I am shooting for. It is EDC practice it is a 1911a1 that is my EDC. Be it just for fun plinking Ruger Mark II, if is to see how far I can really reach out it id my HKtactical USP 45.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I would say my CZ Shadow 2 and Beretta 92X Performance. They're both heavy guns and have great triggers. In 9mm they're like shooting a 22. Of my 1911's either one of my Wilsons. However they are much lighter guns and have more recoil.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

These two for sure!


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hard to answer. Once the arsenal has been assembled, within that arsenal it's a matter of rotation to remain effective with every member-gun.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I would say my CZ Shadow 2 and Beretta 92X Performance. They're both heavy guns and have great triggers. In 9mm they're like shooting a 22.
> 
> View attachment 21443
> 
> View attachment 21444


I want both of these. Shadow 2 OR will probably be my next purchase, but have handled the 92X Performance at my local gun shop and love the feel of that one also.

Which one are you more accurate with? And if you could only have one, which would it be?


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

For me currently, probably this one.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Zahnarzt said:


> I want both of these. Shadow 2 OR will probably be my next purchase, but have handled the 92X Performance at my local gun shop and love the feel of that one also.
> 
> Which one are you more accurate with? And if you could only have one, which would it be?


I don't know, it's a coin flip.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)




----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Simply shooting for the fun of it, probably one of the .22 revolvers. Hard to pick which one. They each have their appeal. The Kit Gun is the handiest. The Model 17 is just classy. The Officers Model Match is the most accurate. The Iver Johnson Supershot is a bit unusual while the three screw Ruger Single Six is practical.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> All of us have a favorite handgun to shoot at the range? Out of all the ones you have, what is it?


A Taurus TX-22 and a Ruger 5.7 are the only two pistols that were "fun" from the very first shooting.
All other pistols and revolvers and are tools. There is no excitement with shooting them though I do find a real H&K MP5 delightful to shoot.
The TX-25 has a 16-round magazine and virtually no recoil. The 57 is similar with a 20-round magazine and little or no recoil.
But since my working pistol is a 9mm, most of my shooting is with 9mm pistols.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

45acp SA MOD.2 3.3"
CT green laser
Tritium Pro


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

My favorite right now is my walther p22 loads of fun


----------



## hanover67 (Oct 30, 2012)

This Colt Officer's Model goes with me to the range no matter what else I'm shooting that day. It is a .38 Special. The frame dates to 1919 but it was rebarreled sometime after 1935 because it has a heavy barrel which was not available until then.


----------



## Gemini65 (Dec 4, 2021)

My favorite is my "beast". My SS Ruger Blackhawk in .357 mag. It's a Bicentennial revolver and stlll prints a good 25 yard group 48 years after it was born.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

just to practice eye coordination I use my Ruger MK4 22/45 since it's cheaper to shoot but to keep up with my edc/home defense I practice with this


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I don’t go to the range, just out the back door. Usually it’s one or two of my Ruger single actions that I’m shooting. The Super Blackhawk Hunter in .44 magnum, the Flattop .44 Special, or the .41 magnum are my favorites I guess. Can’t leave out the Freedom Arms .44 mag though or my Blackhawk in .45 Colt. Decisions, decisions !


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't necessarily have a favorite pistol so much as a favorite type. I love the 1911's I have in several calibers. As far as revolvers I love any of my three Ruger Redhawks in .41mag.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Probably any of the Canik 9mm's. easy on the recoil and just pleasant to shoot. i have enjoyed this thing lately too. they call it a pistol anyway. diamondback arms 9mm. I keep this one for home defense too. i bought that 50 round drum at a good price thinkin it won't work but it does. i keep the mag in it for the house. fired from a rest it is really accurate.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I keep this one next to the bed and spare magazine. it holds 15 rds of 45acp 230gr JHP


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I love shooting all my guns, especially my 1911s so I don't really have a favorite. If there was one special one though, it's probably this one. I shoot primarily in an indoor range so whenever I shoot it, the blast rattles all the booths and definitely gets the attention of all the other shooters, especially for the ones shooting in the booths on either side of me 😆


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Either of my Canik TP9SFx pistols.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

it would have to be my Ruger MK4 22/45. fun to shoot, accurate and low recoil compared to my others which are .45acp


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

Springfield Armory Ronin 5”, 9MM


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That is a toss-up some days, but I love my Ruger P345 most of all.
*I do not have quite the collection most of you have but my P345 still is my all-time favorite shooter.
*Just started to get acquainted with semi autos a decade ago and still learning. Anything rimfire is a joy for me as well.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

It depends. But some version of the SIG 210 would be a top contender for me. I would pick something else for carry, competition or most any other use, but for a relaxing afternoon at the range putting holes in paper, the 210s would be among my favorites.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rock185 said:


> It depends. But some version of the SIG 210 would be a top contender for me. I would pick something else for carry, competition or most any other use, but for a relaxing afternoon at the range putting holes in paper, the 210s would be among my favorites.
> View attachment 21791


Nice collection!


----------

